#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  API RP-44 Sampling Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

## civetteae

Please, anyone in this forum can share API RP-44 "Sampling Petroleum Reservoir Fluids" with me.



Thanks.See More: API RP-44 Sampling Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Monggo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## civetteae

Thank you Achmad

----------


## sesshoumaro

Thank you Achmad

----------


## heer

can anyone have bis methods for petroleum products

----------


## tipcop

thank you!

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## ginozky

Please can upload table api rp 9b thanks

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks for sharing

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Please can upload table api rp 9b thanks



 API RP 9B 11th Ed 2002.pdf 0.505 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## idranreb

Achmad,
can you please upload again api rp 44?
thank you very much!

----------


## Janitoqc

can anyone have the file in pdf, i cann't download it from the web.

Please send me to: janitoqc@gmail.com

Thanks!

----------


## Jhon B

file expired


send me to: bayron410@hotmail.comSee More: API RP-44 Sampling Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

----------


## dartfreak

need this to
mail to: gvh1000@hotmail.com

thx

----------


## nfshans

Hi....
Thank's for the RP 9B.
Nice work...

----------


## Bonda

Achmad,

Link is dead. Could you please upload the API RP 44?

Regards

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

Mr Achmad,
Please send to tampu_trus@yahoo.co.id. 
Anyone have ISO method?
Thanks

----------

